# Warrior Cats Mafia [innocents unofficially win]



## Autumn (Jul 31, 2012)

_The already-quiet chattering dies down as a blue-gray she-cat approaches the crowd of cats sitting before her and looks over them, preparing to address them.

"You're all here for a game of Mafia, of course," she tells them. "A game of wits and logic which will last for the next few days. I've given you each your role in private, and now it's time to begin the game - for the Mafia to kill and the Innocents to lynch, for you to use words to battle each other rather than claws, for a nerve-wracking period in which you'll constantly be wondering if you're dead and why..."

She grinned widely, showing sharp white teeth. "Let the games begin."_

Role PM's have thus been sent out and you guys have roughly *48 hours for night actions.*

Things:
~Night actions not sent in will be randomized.
~Abstaining is allowed.
~Out of thread communication is not allowed unless stated in your role.
~Secret roles for funtiems.
~48 hour first night and first day, the rest are 24 unless I have real-life concerns and have to extend it.
~There will be no randlynches and attempts to stealth-lynch just get the day phase extended until there is some sort of consensus.

Also yes i know most of the role PM's accidentally have _alignment[/b] I don't know how I overlooked that -_- ignore it_


----------



## Autumn (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [n1]*

Just a note for reminders - there are three night actions which I have not yet received. Abstaining from action is fine, just as long as you send me something.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [n1]*

_The following morning, all the cats peek out of their dens, tentatively, wondering if they'll see the mangled body of one of their own somewhere in the game's grounds.

Slowly they emerge and creep around the clearing, checking all parts of the grounds for any sign that one of their own is missing...

But somehow... they fail to find anything._

*No one has died this past night.*

~48 hours for day discussion. (possibly more, as I'm leaving for the beach on Saturday and idk when I'll get there)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Well, if it's a lead, I roleblocked Bluzzy last night...

That might be the reason there was no death.


----------



## Silver (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Or it's possible whoever was targeted got healed. Although it may not have been such a good thing to hint to your role so early on, so you could give it a trial run and see what happens? I wouldn't want our roleblocker to be a mafia target D:


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

... I swear, this is a running theme continued from when I stopped playing Mafia... 

I will, of course, say that I'm not Mafia. It's also possible that the kill target was healed or was alien. In fact, that's probably more likely.

VM, you can roleblock me again, but that may not prove anything, since the Mafia can abstain and frame me that way. But now that you've revealed that you have a power role, you yourself are a target, so I suggest to the healers that they heal VM tonight.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> VM, you can roleblock me again, but that may not prove anything, since the Mafia can abstain and frame me that way. But now that you've revealed that you have a power role, you yourself are a target, so I suggest to the healers that they heal VM tonight.


What, healers plural?

Hm, I was going to say that VM could just block blazhy again, but if the mafia are allowed to just abstain from killing... Then again, if that means they won't kill anybody anyway, we would have a chance to at least try to find our mafia through day discussion or other roles while nobody dies at night. If we have an oracle they could ask about mafia being roleblocked last night, but then they'd have to claim to give us an answer. I don't know, I'm used to pretty much immediately lynching anyone who's been roleblocked on a night with no deaths, but in a large game like this there are plenty of other possibilities for what happened last night. Perhaps somebody else will know something about it.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Isn't it usually standard for there to be two healers, especially in a game this size? Then again, it's probably not a good idea to assume.

... wait, if you mean "healers, plural" as in "that would healclash and kill VM", yeah, that was bad wording on my part OTL Sorry.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Well, I'm against lynching Bluzzy.

If she somehow _was_ the don, we could render the mafia useless by me continually roleblocking, and at the same time providing a safe harbor for the inspector and other power roles to find the other mafia.

And if she _wasn't_ mafia, then there would be no reason to lynch anyway.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

There are too many possibilities for lynching blazheirio right now to be a very good idea. I'd probably suggest that our roleblocker not tell us until the following day whether they chose to roleblock em or not so as to avoid the whole Mafia abstaining to throw the innocents off thing. Then we can maybe deduce, or poke an oracle out of the shadows, or whatever.

I don't know! I hate night zero when there's no death, it's so rubbish and nobody understands.


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

blarg i swear all of the mafia are intentionally abstaining from death N0



Vehement Mustelid said:


> If she somehow _was_ the don, we could render the mafia useless by me continually roleblocking, and at the same time providing a safe harbor for the inspector and other power roles to find the other mafia.


Is this plausible? Just wondering.

Eh, I'm really against day 1 abstain most of the time because it solves absolutely nothing (a lead is a lead, and a healer picking the right person to save is kind of unlikely with 16 people, even with two healers), but we have 40-some hours to talk it out.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



Whirlpool said:


> Is this plausible? Just wondering.


Well, assuming fairly standard roles, with only one mafia actively killing at a time, it is somewhat plausible.



Whirlpool said:


> Eh, I'm really against day 1 abstain most of the time because it solves absolutely nothing (a lead is a lead, and a healer picking the right person to save is kind of unlikely with 16 people, even with two healers), but we have 40-some hours to talk it out.


A roleblocker targetting the don N1 is also unlikely, as is an alien kill. Since we don't know for sure what stopped the kill last night, abstaining could be our best option, unless there is a cop claim.


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

I think it's possible that an alien was activated or the target was bulletproof rather than just having a really lucky healer. With a 1/16 chance, it's too early to really say anything is certain. If anything ever is in Mafia.


----------



## geekydragon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

yay no one died!

its been said, but i agree with not launching blazehaero, maybe the detectives could examine her tonight.

anyone have any other leads?


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Well, assuming fairly standard roles, with only one mafia actively killing at a time, it is somewhat plausible.


I was talking about the "roleblock every night" thing, but I guess so.



> A roleblocker targetting the don N1 is also unlikely, as is an alien kill. Since we don't know for sure what stopped the kill last night, abstaining could be our best option, unless there is a cop claim.


note: cop claim on day 1 is usually not the best idea

Well, yes, but a roleblocker targeting someone N0 and the next day having no death makes it rather more likely that the roleblocker targeted the don. It's not really the best of chances, though, but you take what you get.


----------



## yiran (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

I wanna lynch because all the abstaining is making me blargh.

But I agree it's tactically better to not lynch. So yeah.


----------



## geekydragon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

maybe vehement could role-block blazeiherio tonight and see if we get the same result. if we do, we can lynch blazeheiro. if she comes up innocent, we can amuse vehement is lying and lynch him.

i dont really like it because we would be lynching alot of people who could be innocent, but its a plan nonetheless. what do you guys think?


----------



## Meowth (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Just dropping in for the obligatory "oh no d1 no leads what do" post, nothing to see here.

Gonna throw down a vote for *abstaining *for now, unless we have any revelations.


----------



## geekydragon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



Sangfroidish said:


> Just dropping in for the obligatory "oh no d1 no leads what do" post, nothing to see here.
> 
> Gonna throw down a vote for *abstaining *for now, unless we have any revelations.



im for abstaining to, but we do have sort of a lead so we are trying to figure out what to do about it. (or at least i am i don't know about the others.)


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



geekydragon said:


> maybe vehement could role-block blazeiherio tonight and see if we get the same result. if we do, we can lynch blazeheiro. if she comes up innocent, we can amuse vehement is lying and lynch him.
> 
> i dont really like it because we would be lynching alot of people who could be innocent, but its a plan nonetheless. what do you guys think?


It'd be easy for the mafia to frame blazhy in that case by not killing, though, which is our problem. And even if she turns out to be innocent, that wouldn't necessarily mean VM is lying and we could end up losing an important role.

I think Twilight Sparkle's idea is probably the best way to go. I do hope that VM doesn't end up getting overdosed tonight, though - be careful, doctors! Maybe you should flip a coin or something.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



geekydragon said:


> maybe vehement could role-block blazeiherio tonight and see if we get the same result. if we do, we can lynch blazeheiro. if she comes up innocent, we can amuse vehement is lying and lynch him.


Amusing as that sounds, even if we _do_ get the same results, then lynching Blazhy would be a bad idea. Hypothetically (Please note that I _am _speaking hypothetically, I always tend to get way ahead of myself and jump to conclusions in these mafia games), if Bluzzy was the don, then we lynch her and someone else will just take her place. Yet, continually roleblocking the don would render the mafia faction useless while the inspector has the freedom to inspect.

*Abstain*


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

I agree with vehement, if we somehow happened to lynch the don it would only help us for one turn, really. 

*Abstain*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



Eifie said:


> It'd be easy for the mafia to frame blazhy in that case by not killing, though, which is our problem. And even if she turns out to be innocent, that wouldn't necessarily mean VM is lying and we could end up losing an important role.


The mafia can't really "frame" her if they muck up this strategy, though. All going to plan, we end up with a kill on d2 which suggests that Blazhy at least might not be the mafia don if VM's role-claim is in fact genuine. On the other hand we could have no deaths on d2, which means Blazhy is the mafia don and got blocked OR a doctor healed the mafia's victim OR the mafia hit an alien OR their target was bulletproof/bodyguarded OR they decided to forgo their kill to mess with us. With what we know at the moment, I don't think this plan is really going to turn up worthwhile amounts of information.

That said, the mafia passing up their night action to ruin our plan seems unlikely, since if they go through with it they pretty much have one dead innocent in the bag, whereas the mindfuck approach turns up the exact same result on the condition we're paranoid enough to lynch Blazhy. So. Blah.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



Sangfroidish said:


> That said, the mafia passing up their night action to ruin our plan seems unlikely, since if they go through with it they pretty much have one dead innocent in the bag, whereas the mindfuck approach turns up the exact same result on the condition we're paranoid enough to lynch Blazhy. So. Blah.


Butbutbut... there really _is_ no reason for the mafia to withhold their night action. If they don't kill, they are just wasting time and giving the town more time to gather info. Because even if there is no kill N2 according to the current plan, we still don't lynch Bluzzy (See my previous post). So the mafia would have nothing to gain from not using their night action.


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Roleclaim time! I'm Lionblaze, which makes me innocent but bulletproof, which leads me to believe that there are possibly others have some sort of protection. That would mean the mafia didn't withhold their night action, but it was nullified. Seems more likely than to me than having them not act for no reason.


----------



## Silver (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Unless _you're_ mafia

That aside, I guess *abstaining* is best. We don't have much to go on besides we have a roleblocker and possible bulletproof. Our inspector(s) really have a job in front of them cuz they'll have to find the mafia and see if there's truth behind people's claims :/

And besides the mafia could just be stalling and possibly using their abstain as a chance for another one of them to do something and framing blazhy in the process, along with others if they really wanted to mess with us. (Or is it uncommon for that to happen I haven't played in a while, forgive me ;n; )


----------



## geekydragon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

yeah, i realized how stupid my plan was five minutes after posting it, and i was about to retract it but the computer needed to charge. 


that being said, i will vote for *abstaining*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

I guess the general consensus is *abstain*?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Pretty much. *Abstain.*


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Alright! I guess we're waiting for everyone to make their move during the night! *Abstain*.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Alright! I guess we're waiting for everyone to make their move during the night! *Abstain*.


i still don't fully understand them... but i never really do.

*abstain*


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

I think, essentially, a doctor is going to heal VM and he's going to either choose to block or NOT block blazheirio tonight, to throw the mafia off and see what happens! Or it's something like that.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I think, essentially, a doctor is going to heal VM and he's going to either choose to block or NOT block blazheirio tonight, to throw the mafia off and see what happens! Or it's something like that.


There's more than likely a silencer, so waiting until tomorrow to tell you may be a weak strategy. Just know I will be roleblocking Bluzzy. As I said, the mafia has nothing to gain from abstaining.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

i tink i underztand nowz.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Since there seems to be a consensus, would you guys rather I end the day phase now or keep my original time of tomorrow so you can discuss more?


----------



## Meowth (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Eh, looks to me like we've pretty much discussed all there is to discuss right now. D1 and all that.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Yeah. Not much more to say.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

You might as well end the day.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d1]*

Alrighty then, seems like day can end now -

_After a day of heated discussion, the cats choose not to lynch._

*No one has died.*

48 hours for night actions - would be 24 but I can't access internet in 24 hours, so yeah.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [n2]*

Stopping by to note that four night actions have not been received.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [n2]*

_The following morning the cats wake up, nervous yet again that they'll find one of their own dead somewhere...

But after exploring the camp... yet again, there's nothing to be found._

*No one died last night.*

48 hours for day discussion. Would be 24 by this point but there's after all still 16 players.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Huzzah! Told you. 

Now whatever you do, don't lynch Bluzzy.


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Two nights with no deaths? Huh.  

How do we know you and buzzy aren't mafia? It'd be possible for the plan that happened last night to be set up if you were mafia and chose to abstain. It'd be unproductive for the mafia, yes, but it would make sense also if you were trying to rig a plan to prove your innocence. Then you could kill freely without a heavy risk of lynching.  Or did I miss some decisive proof in the previous pages?


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Hmmm, it IS quite true that we don't actually have any proof that VM isn't a hiding-in-plain-sight mafiosi. But are the mafia actually allowed to abstain? I mean, theoretically you can, but it kind of defeats the point of the game (even if it is a rather clever strategy, if a slow-acting one) and as a GM I probably wouldn't allow it personally. 

Shame it's only day 2 and we're unlikely to find an inspector willing to roleclaim. I'd be interested in lynching VM to see what happens at the very least, but I suppose curiosity is a bad way to go about a game. Either way it's still kind of suspicious.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hmmm, it IS quite true that we don't actually have any proof that VM isn't a hiding-in-plain-sight mafiosi. But are the mafia actually allowed to abstain? I mean, theoretically you can, but it kind of defeats the point of the game (even if it is a rather clever strategy, if a slow-acting one) and as a GM I probably wouldn't allow it personally.


May as well say that all night actions can be abstained from or performed depending on the players' wishes.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I doubt the mafia are abstaining. Can't see how that would be worthwhile for them since every kill they forgo gives us innocents one more day to find them.

Anyway, even though we've no deaths or any real leads yet, I'm kind of leaning towards wanting to start lynching. We've no real reason to believe VM, but then we've no real reason to doubt him either, so. I'll hang onto my vote for now until we unearth something.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I know a way to confirm Bluzzy is or isn't mafia.

Bluzzy, go ahead and post that and say straight up "I am not mafia."

>:]


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Phantom said:


> I know a way to confirm Bluzzy is or isn't mafia.
> 
> Bluzzy, go ahead and post that and say straight up "I am not mafia."
> 
> >:]


Hoo hoo hoo did Poly use a lie detector role? Oh, that's beautiful >:D


Zee Captain said:


> Two nights with no deaths? Huh.
> 
> How do we know you and buzzy aren't mafia? It'd be possible for the plan that happened last night to be set up if you were mafia and chose to abstain. It'd be unproductive for the mafia, yes, but it would make sense also if you were trying to rig a plan to prove your innocence. Then you could kill freely without a heavy risk of lynching.  Or did I miss some decisive proof in the previous pages?


Uh, well, for one thing, that's a pretty stupid plan. The mafia wasting their time means that they give inspectors and other info roles more time to track them down. 


Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hmmm, it IS quite true that we don't actually have any proof that VM isn't a hiding-in-plain-sight mafiosi. But are the mafia actually allowed to abstain? I mean, theoretically you can, but it kind of defeats the point of the game (even if it is a rather clever strategy, if a slow-acting one) and as a GM I probably wouldn't allow it personally.
> 
> Shame it's only day 2 and we're unlikely to find an inspector willing to roleclaim. I'd be interested in lynching VM to see what happens at the very least, but I suppose curiosity is a bad way to go about a game. Either way it's still kind of suspicious.


"Lynch VM and see what happens..."

No true innocent would say that, given the circumstances. TS, this really makes me highly suspicious of you. Only a mafioso who wants the roleblocker dead so that nightkills can resume would suggest such a thing. Are you perhaps the mafia silencer?


----------



## geekydragon (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

do you guys want to lynch bluzzy? i sure do.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



geekydragon said:


> do you guys want to lynch bluzzy? i sure do.


Uhh, the plan is to keep Bluzzy alive so that I can continuously roleblock her.


----------



## geekydragon (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Uhh, the plan is to keep Bluzzy alive so that I can continuously roleblock her.


oh OK i wasn't clear on what the plan was.


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> "Lynch VM and see what happens..."
> 
> No true innocent would say that, given the circumstances. TS, this really makes me highly suspicious of you. Only a mafioso who wants the roleblocker dead so that nightkills can resume would suggest such a thing. Are you perhaps the mafia silencer?


TS wasn't actually saying to lynch you, though! She said she'd be interested in seeing what would happen but that curiosity would be a bad way of going through the game.

In all honesty this statement makes me kinda suspicious of you, mainly because you're so eager to jump to "you think I'm a little suspiscious so YOU MUST BE MAFIA"


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> No true innocent would say that, given the circumstances. TS, this really makes me highly suspicious of you. Only a mafioso who wants the roleblocker dead so that nightkills can resume would suggest such a thing. Are you perhaps the mafia silencer?


Oh yeah totally that's me. Ya caught me, oh no, day two, I am so silly to have so blatantly revealed my role like that.* I don't think there would be a silencer role in this game anyway, I can't think of any characters who would get such a role. 

But not killing people is boring and totally defeats the point of mafia 8| I'd like to lynch *somebody* today at the very least, because it gathers at least some information and shortens the length of the game. Games that drag are just the worst! 

To be fair to you though blaz hasn't posted yet which is reasonably fair indication of guilt. Bless. And come to think of it Zee Captain's reasoning doesn't quite make sense since it would be mildly baffling for the '''roleblocker''' to suddenly stop blocking the mafia and allowing them to kill and therefore suspicious. Hmm. I suppose I was wrong!

Also if we're all mildly assured that horrible death will not be brought upon the inspector during the night, it would be super-great if they could roleclaim and surrender info lbr. LET'S B REEL this is what we truly need. 

*DISCLAIMER THIS IS A JOKE


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Also if we're all mildly assured that horrible death will not be brought upon the inspector during the night, it would be super-great if they could roleclaim and surrender info lbr. LET'S B REEL this is what we truly need.


lol

Inspector here. Because I am wonderful at guessing apparently, I inspected Bluzzy N0, who came up as mafia. Last night I inspected Tailsy who came up as innocent. Barring insane inspector or something, I guess I can inspect VM or someone of your choice tonight? Can a healer come up or something?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Whirlpool said:


> lol
> 
> Inspector here. Because I am wonderful at guessing apparently, I inspected Bluzzy N0, who came up as mafia. Last night I inspected Tailsy who came up as innocent. Barring insane inspector or something, I guess I can inspect VM or someone of your choice tonight? Can a healer come up or something?


Awesome. Maybe you should inspect Zee Captain tonight?

I partially agree with TS about not letting this game drag on. Perhaps we kill one of the inactive players.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Inspecting me is fine as well, if that will prove to you all that I am innocent. Given that we don't have to worry about mafiakills, you can inspect anyone you want.


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I already role claimed earlier, Itd be kind of pointless to inspect me. Besides, the day I confessed I happened to have the lie detector on me, I didn't mention it in case the mafia wanted to make them a target. If anyone had questioned me I would have revealed it, but nobody did, so I didn't.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Zee Captain said:


> I already role claimed earlier, Itd be kind of pointless to inspect me. Besides, the day I confessed I happened to have the lie detector on me, I didn't mention it in case the mafia wanted to make them a target. If anyone had questioned me I would have revealed it, but nobody did, so I didn't.


You said you were a bulletproof innocent, but you didn't actually say your role. Are you a Vanilla Townie? Or some other kind of role? If you're not lying about the lie detector, then you could be alien, which is tecnically a one-shot bulletproof "innocent."

Phantom, would you mind confirming/disproving this?


----------



## yiran (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I am the redirector, sort of. I can target a player and all actions targeting that player will be targeted at me.

I targeted VM last night. A killing action was used on him, and one used on myself. One of them failed, but apparently not the other so thank you doctor or some other thing that stopped me from dying. I also gained information that Sangfroidfish is mafia.

Since we're not voting Buzzy, I'm voting for *Sangfroidfish*.


----------



## yiran (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

By the way, another reason I am doing this is because the rest of you seem to be very unsure of who to lynch and I have a completely certain lead (...unless Poly lies), so.


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

yiran: how did you "gain information" that Sangfroidish is mafia? It's really strange that a Lightningrod-ish role (I think that's the term some places use) would somehow get magical-mafia knowledge.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Flora said:


> yiran: how did you "gain information" that Sangfroidish is mafia? It's really strange that a Lightningrod-ish role (I think that's the term some places use) would somehow get magical-mafia knowledge.


It also seems strange that he would have knowledge on whether or not he was targeted. How would he know that he was killed twice?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> You said you were a bulletproof innocent, but you didn't actually say your role. Are you a Vanilla Townie? Or some other kind of role? If you're not lying about the lie detector, then you could be alien, which is tecnically a one-shot bulletproof "innocent."
> 
> Phantom, would you mind confirming/disproving this?


Sticking people with lie detectors is MY job, thankee very much, and I sticked Zee Captain N0. Bluzzy last night.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Zee Captain said:


> I already role claimed earlier, Itd be kind of pointless to inspect me. Besides, the day I confessed I happened to have the lie detector on me, I didn't mention it in case the mafia wanted to make them a target. If anyone had questioned me I would have revealed it, but nobody did, so I didn't.


If you were ever hit, would you be told?


----------



## Silver (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Well um you guys... I'm a role cop and I can figure out what the roles are. I inspected bluzzy and she's actually only a mafia goon. so I think the mafia is seriously fucking with us. I had also inspected VM by chance on the first night and yes, he's a roleblocker. So I'm going to go with the mafia is just toying with us to keep us distracted.
So we don't actually have the don in a corner or anything. The mafia are just using their goon to keep us distracted while they plan how to trick us and well... kill someone. It's bound to happen I think...


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

OK, Phantom has a hunch. And a lot of the times, Phantom hunches are right. 

Bluzzy
VM
Silver

Especially that last one is a pure feeling. 

But all signs dictate that Bluzzy is mafia, especially by my own 'investigation' by sticking them with a lie detector and calling them out. *blazheirio899 *

Even if they are 'just a goon' that's one less scum in the world.

The roleblocking thing is nice in theory, but that's only a short term solution to a full term problem.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

By the way, I love lie detector roles. When used right it's basically a daytime inspector.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

So we're actually lynching her now? *blazheirio899*


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I like how literally everybody targeted bluzzy. You guuuys. Also, it's entirely possible Poly plays by the 'you block any mafia you block their night kill' rule, so the mafia may be attempting to kill. we just don't know.gif

I would suggest that somebody heals Whirlpool during the night if we lynch bluzzy; losing our brave roleclaiming inspector would be a bit shit :( 

I'm going to keep my vote for now though uwu I'm not sure if lynching bluzzy is the best idea atm although I guess it would make the game faster.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

^Adding Twilight Sparkle to my hunch list.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Phantom said:


> ^Adding Twilight Sparkle to my hunch list.


So many hunches man.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Guys, I'm quite sure Silver is purely screwing with us. An inspector AND a role cop together in one game seems very unlikely, and it seems she is probably saying this just to get us to lynch Bluzzy. 

Ah, poor poor Bluzzy. Everyone suspected you before the game even started.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I've been inspected as innocent already you guys u___u and I think VM might be right; these roles seem a little powerful for one game, although I suppose Poly probably expected some of them to be offed pretty quickly.

Although I'm not sure what Silver would have to gain from us lynching bluzzy, unless of course they're also mafia. Oh right that's it duh.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Zero Moment said:


> So many hunches man.


Watch, Phantom hunches are for real.


----------



## yiran (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I was told by the GM. I don't know why.

Also whatever stopped me from dying last night please continue ;_; and if I die, lynch Sangroidfish, obviously.

I stand by my vote. Also I think I'm probably targeting Phantom tonight but I'll mull over it.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

It doesn't really make any sense to me, but I _am_ curious to see what happens and I'd rather not let another day pass without a lynch. *Sangfroidish*. Worst comes to worst, we lose an innocent and lynch yiran the next day?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Jesus dick all these claims and counter(?)claims and suspicion and hunches and overabundance of power roles

This game is the most confusing I've had in a while 0_0
(or it could just be the fact that it's 3:30 in the morning. I'll think about it when I wake up)


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I am sticking with my vote, because I know it's solid.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Flora said:


> yiran: how did you "gain information" that Sangfroidish is mafia? It's really strange that a Lightningrod-ish role (I think that's the term some places use) would somehow get magical-mafia knowledge.





Vehement Mustelid said:


> It also seems strange that he would have knowledge on whether or not he was targeted. How would he know that he was killed twice?


Yeah, sorry, I'm not buying that we have a lightningrod-tracker-cop. That seems way overpowered, and the stuff *yiran *is claiming to know is way too sketchy for my liking.

also they put my f in the wrong place


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> It doesn't really make any sense to me, but I _am_ curious to see what happens and I'd rather not let another day pass without a lynch. *Sangfroidish*. Worst comes to worst, we lose an innocent and lynch yiran the next day?


Alrighty. *Sangfroidish*. Sounds okay to me. 

Lets just hope this isn't some bastard lover-alien arrangement.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I'm also rather suspicious of Silver. I've sort of been ever since her very first post after VM claimed roleblocker, where she immediately tried to turn people away from believing that VM had blocked the mafia don. Of course we should have considered the other possibilities, but the way she said it sort of didn't sit well with me. Now it sure is convenient that she happens to have targeted two people whose information is already out there; it seems likely that blazhy is in fact the mafia don and she's trying to make us lynch her so that the mafia can kill again.

I suggest that tonight we have Silver target someone who hasn't already claimed; feel free to target me, in fact, since my role is not that important and I wouldn't mind having it put out there. Then tomorrow we can see if your information matches up.

I... have no idea what to think about yiran's information, except that it doesn't seem to make any sense. I think everyone's said it all already. But with no kills the past two nights and the fact that we can't be _entirely_ sure what happened there (well, according to yiran there are multiple killing roles, anyway), I'm a little worried about alien. Nobody else wants alien to win, including these apparent multiple killers, so I'm not going to vote; first of all what yiran's saying is like what, and even if it is the truth I think it would be better to see if one of these killing roles (vig?) can take care of Sangfroidish tonight for us. It's boring, but eh.

Well okay, maybe it would help to know who yiran targeted the first night since they seem to have left that out.

blah I'm sure I had more to say but I seem to have forgotten it all...

edit: oh, one thing was that I was going to say bulletproof innocent _is_ a role, and I hope Polymetric wouldn't consider aliens to be innocent. Maybe we could have some clarification on that.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Also, it's entirely possible Poly plays by the 'you block any mafia you block their night kill' rule,


I didn't even know that was a thing. No, in this game only if the Mafia don is blocked does the night kill fail to go through.



Twilight Sparkle said:


> and I think VM might be right; these roles seem a little powerful for one game, although I suppose Poly probably expected some of them to be offed pretty quickly.


A lot of these roles are holdovers from when I would make Warriors mafias on other forums as early as 2007, and they're also directly inspired by the roles used in the very first Pokémafia before the forum crash (where Mutark was the alien role and the mafia were Scyther and Sneasel with Electrode as the terrorist). I tried to design a fairly balanced game but I may well have screwed it up, since most all of my Warriors mafia on other forums fell off after a few days cause everyone stopped sending in their night actions so I very rarely finished one.
That is not to confirm or deny any roleclaims made; it's just a general statement.



Eifie said:


> edit: oh, one thing was that I was going to say bulletproof innocent _is_ a role, and I hope Polymetric wouldn't consider aliens to be innocent. Maybe we could have some clarification on that.


Typically regular alien shows up innocent and activated alien shows up mafia.

Also, for simplicity, the votes so far: 2 blazhy, 2 sangfroidish, 1 yiran.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Typically regular alien shows up innocent and activated alien shows up mafia.


Oh, I didn't mean what they show up as, I meant what they actually _are_ - as in, is an alien saying "I am an innocent" a lie because they're not, or do you consider them innocents anyway because they're not mafia.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Eifie said:


> Oh, I didn't mean what they show up as, I meant what they actually _are_ - as in, is an alien saying "I am an innocent" a lie because they're not, or do you consider them innocents anyway because they're not mafia.


"Not mafia" would be truth; "I am innocent" would be a lie.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I didn't even know that was a thing. No, in this game only if the Mafia don is blocked does the night kill fail to go through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't it be 3 for Sangfroidish?

Unless someone is voteless. 

Actually, I think I know what's going on here. yiran is an activated alien making a ludicrous claim so that we will lynch him. I know because he did the exact same thing in the bastard mafia.

I guess we can assume Sangfroidish to be innocent. My vote is now for *Silver*.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Shouldn't it be 3 for Sangfroidish?
> 
> Unless someone is voteless.


if someone were voteless i wouldn't purposefully exclude their vote; that's a bit obvious. no i just missed yiran's vote when counting up. 

but with changed vote that'd be 2 sangfroidish, 2 blazhy, 1 silver, 1 yiran.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Well, I'm cool with voting *Silver*.


----------



## yiran (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I'm watching you, VM and Eifie.

Also I'm actually making logical sense this time! Not like I'm trying to screw you with Chinese or anything.

It didn't say in my role PM that I'd be a cop or tracker, I just got the results in the night results PM. I didn't even know I was going to get a night results PM.

And I probably won't die now because if I die it'll prove Sangfroidish as mafia and well the mafia don't want that. Unless it's endgame but it's clearly not, so.

FISHFISHFISH


----------



## Silver (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I'll volunteer to have the lie detector placed on me and you guys will know I'm telling the truth. That'll probably solve any trust issues you guys may have?

And I guess voting for *yiran* since weird night happenings.

EDIT: Agh I don't know. I guss if yiran is lying then we lynch him tomorrow? *Sangfroidish*? Asdfghjkl I don't know


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Just a note to our lie detector: It would be a good idea to put the lie detector on yiran to see if he is an alien.


----------



## yiran (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I was reading the results PM and it said that _because_ one of the killing actions failed I learn that Sangfroidish is mafia-aligned. So I don't think it's an inherent part of my ability.

For the record I'm Firestar (I don't read the books so I don't really know who that is but I think he (she?) is a main character and therefore likely to be in the game and therefore if I'm lying the hypothetical real Firestar would claim and disprove me).

(If I'm not allowed to do this then eat me.)


----------



## Eifie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

yiran, are you going to answer about what you supposedly did on the first night?



Silver said:


> I'll volunteer to have the lie detector placed on me and you guys will know I'm telling the truth. That'll probably solve any trust issues you guys may have?


Why don't you target somebody who hasn't claimed tonight and we'll see if what you say about their role tomorrow is correct?

I guess I might as well claim. 'sup guys, I'm Hollyleaf the vigilante. I haven't targeted anybody yet because that would've been dumb. If we think yiran is active alien, I could certainly go after them tonight; what do you think? I wouldn't have bothered claiming, but if I do end up targeting them I don't want our lie detector wasting her time.

edit: @yiran: huh. That makes a lot more sense, I guess.


----------



## yiran (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Didn't realise you asked that question. I didn't do anything the first night, because, well, I had no idea who was who.


----------



## Silver (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Eifie said:


> Why don't you target somebody who hasn't claimed tonight and we'll see if what you say about their role tomorrow is correct?


I'll targt Flora since I'm pretty sure she hasn't claimed yet.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Just as a note, if anyone has questions on the significance of a given character in the Warriors series, feel free to ask in the thread or PM me.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Silver said:


> I'll targt Flora since I'm pretty sure she hasn't claimed yet.


Hm, actually, I was thinking this before but didn't want to throw out a name in case somebody had a role they didn't want revealed - why not target Twilight Sparkle? If Whirlpool's telling the truth (and I think we all think so so far), she's confirmed innocent (well, not killing mafia), so we can be pretty sure you're not purposely targeting a fellow mafia who would confirm your claim, and we probably won't end up with a situation where you out someone for being apparently mafia and they argue so that we haven't gotten any further with determining whether _you're_ telling the truth.


----------



## Silver (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Okay, I'll inspect TS. Then I can probably confim two roles, Whirlpool and TS. Whirlpool with his inspection of TS and proving the inncocence of them.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

OK, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Hey, Silver, I forgot to ask; what do you actually get when you get a role? do you just get like, 'inspector' or 'doctor', or do you get their role flavour text, or...?


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Sorry for the absence... Band camp. Anyway yes, in response to questions a few pages earlier, I am bulletproof, but other than that I'm just vanilla. How exciting.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Oh, I forgot to *withdraw* my vote against Silver.


----------



## geekydragon (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

i have nothing to say, so im just going to vote.

lynch *sangfrodish*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Wait, why are we lynching sang? I'm confused.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I am NOT voting for anyone else. Sorry folks, but my vote is set in stone. They are pretty much confirmed scum at this point, and I think ALL of you ares suspicious for believing a random claim over a freaking solid lead.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Phantom said:


> I am NOT voting for anyone else. Sorry folks, but my vote is set in stone. They are pretty much confirmed scum at this point, and I think ALL of you ares suspicious for believing a random claim over a freaking solid lead.


I still don't understand why sang is being lynched?
Could you explain everyone else's logic to me?


----------



## Autumn (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

tally thus far: 4 for sangfroidish (yiran, twilight sparkle, silver, geekydragon), 2 for blazheirio889 (phantom, zero moment), 1 for yiran (sangfroidish), 1 for silver (vehement mustelid).


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I had band camp too!

Anyways I'll read the thread tomorrow, I'm supposed to be in bed CX unless someone wants to summarize for me?


----------



## yiran (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Sangfroidish is being voted because I somehow got info that he was mafia-aligned last night, and apparently it was because one of the kills on me failed rather some part of my role. I'm lightningrod and targeted VM.

Also Bluzzy can be just roleblocked forever so I don't see why you would vote.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Alright, I suppose I'll change my vote to *Sangfroidish*, even if yiran's claim seems bogus.

My advice for the night phase: Affix lie detector to yiran and inspect Silver, while I roleblock Bluzzy again.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Or we can _kill_ bluzzy and you can roleblock someone ELSE, ie yiran or someone to that effect and be USEFUL. 

WHY if yiran's claim seems bogus, ARE YOU PEOPLE VOTING WITH THEM?

Killing mafia is the WHOLE POINT OF THE GAME. Why in the name of SANITY would we continuously ROLEBLOCK A MAFIA?

Could they be ALIEN and YOU are mafia and don't want them lynched because YOU KNOW you targeted them and they didn't die.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

You know, VM, I'm seeing a pattern with the last username mafia, in which I didn't play, but watched and _knew_ you were scummy the entire time. 

Someone inspect VM tonight. Lynch *blazheirio899*


----------



## yiran (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I think I've repeated this like ten times but whatever stopped me from dying last night, please help me again. Thanks.

Also if it turns out my night result info was a lie I will kill Poly for being Poly.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Phantom said:


> You know, VM, I'm seeing a pattern with the last username mafia, in which I didn't play, but watched and _knew_ you were scummy the entire time.
> 
> Someone inspect VM tonight. Lynch *blazheirio899*


I think you're already voting for her?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Zero Moment said:


> I think you're already voting for her?


I WAS RESTATING MY POINT!

Blargle.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Can't really weasel out of this, can I?

Okay, you caught me! I'm Breezepelt, the mafia don. For some reason my kills have a 50% chance of failing, and if they do fail, whoever I targeted gets notified of my alignment. No idea whether this fun little extra passes on to whoever steps up to replace me or not.

Anyway, nice playing with y'all. See you after the game.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Huh. Well damn, that explains a lot of things!

Actually Sang, if you hadn't told us that, that would have kept us all confused and given your fellow mafioso a better chance at winning!

Anyway, vig should target Bluzzy tonight, and we can find the rest of the mafia tomorrow morning


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Ugh, I always forget about mafia.

Let's look at the facts:
-Silver claims to be a role cop and volunteers for the lie detector
-Sang claims to be a mafia don

If Sang's the mafia don, then we shouldn't lynch him, because the mafia will get a new don. Instead, we should have Sang roleblocked and Bluzzy lynched. If Bluzzy turns out to be innocent, then we can assume Silver is mafia and lynch him the following day. But if Bluzzy is mafia, then we can assume Silver is actually a role cop, but more proof may be needed.

Final vote: *Blazherio* (oh god I hope I spelled it right)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Yeah, I guess I like Trixie's idea better. 

*Bluzzy*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

And inspector can inspect... Zero Moment, perhaps?


----------



## yiran (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

*Unvote*

Eat *blazheirio889*


----------



## Autumn (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

tally thus far: 3 for sangfroidish (twilight sparkle, silver, geekydragon), 5 for blazheirio889 (phantom, zero moment, great and powerful trixie, vehement mustelid, yiran), 1 for yiran (sangfroidish)

Day phase should end somewhere between 3:30 pm and 4:30 pm est - it's 10:26 am as of this posting. So 5-6 more hours.



yiran said:


> Also if it turns out my night result info was a lie I will kill Poly for being Poly.


Ouch :( bit harsh dontcha think?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Arg. So confuzzled.... what if bluzzy is the don and sang is covering so a new don is picked?


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

May I ask why we are all believing what a mafia says? Sangfroidish is being awfully forthcoming with information that it would obviously have been smarter to keep quiet about.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Argh... Damnit. 

Sang and Bluzzy are clearly both mafia. The only question is which of them is the don.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Okay, let's see. According to yiran, there are at least two killers. One (Sangfroidish) targeted yiran, and one targeted VM, so the one that targeted VM is probably a hostile killer as well. yiran says that one of them failed, which is kind of vague; yiran, was your information just "one of the kills failed"? You don't know which one? If you don't, it seems like that was talking about Sangfroidish, not the person who targeted VM. Since the person managed to actually target VM, that should mean they weren't roleblocked (Polymetric: could you possibly clarify this? If a person is roleblocked, are they still counted as targeting whoever they targeted?), i.e. they are not blazhy. For some reason VM is still alive; we asked somebody to heal him, so that's probably what happened?

It's possible that Sangfroidish could be the don, but with his 50% thing and all these roles that have been claimed that puts the mafia at an _incredible_ disadvantage, so I think it's unlikely. I think the other person that targeted VM is probably the real don, and Sangfroidish is some sort of supplemental killing role for the mafia. It wouldn't make sense that he'd be a third-party killing role, because then he would have no reason to claim mafia don... unless his kills bypass roleblocks and heals to make up for the 50% chance or something. I guess. But with two hostile killing roles, what happened on the first night? Nobody spoke up about Sangfroidish's alignment on the first day, so did we have two kills that were blocked?

Perhaps there's no mafia don, but the mafia can choose who carries out the kill each day; blazhy could have tried the first day and been blocked, so after she was revealed the mafia picked somebody else to kill instead, and that person targeted VM. Sangfroidish could be claiming mafia don because his kill is the most useless, with a 50% chance of failing and revealing his alignment? I don't know.

This all hinges on yiran telling the truth, of course. Blah.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Eifie said:


> (Polymetric: could you possibly clarify this? If a person is roleblocked, are they still counted as targeting whoever they targeted?)


The way I see it, if someone is roleblocked, they still target someone - just their action fails to go through.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Then I guess that means Bluzzy was blocked, and Sang's kill just failed?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Really there's no reason to trust Sang at this point. I think I'll just stick with my first instinct and lynch *Sangfroidish*.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I doubt Sangfroidish is the don, so I don't think anybody will take his place after he dies. *Sangfroidish* is the better choice of the two, then.

Do we plan on killing blazhy anytime soon, by the way?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Eifie said:


> I doubt Sangfroidish is the don, so I don't think anybody will take his place after he dies. *Sangfroidish* is the better choice of the two, then.
> 
> Do we plan on killing blazhy anytime soon, by the way?


Well, let's see if we can't pin down the other mafia first. 

I still have a hunch that Silver and possibly ZM are the remaining mafia.

EDIT: Trixie, on the other hand, hasn't said anything all game, and only posted now to convince us to vote Bluzzy. That seems kinda suspicious as well.


----------



## yiran (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

Yeah I'm dumb.

*Unvote*

Eat *Sangfroidish*

Also the results said "BECAUSE one of them failed you learn that Sangfroidish is mafia-aligned", just to clarify.

Who do I lightningrod tonight? Because I'm too lazy to think for myself.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> EDIT: Trixie, on the other hand, hasn't said anything all game, and only posted now to convince us to vote Bluzzy. That seems kinda suspicious as well.


Like I said, I've forgotten about the mafia game, and after reading through the thread, I jut came to a conclusion.


----------



## yiran (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

I think the notifications at the top of the page on the forums when a new phase start is very hard to miss...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

That's not what I mean. I mean that I usually haven't logged in these past couple of days, and when I do, I'm usually on different tabs (like TVTropes, Nuzlocke, dA, etc), so I don't bother to check the notifications.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d2]*

alright so

_The cats all gathered around one cat they'd chosen as their victim, growling and hissing. The cat they had circled around looked around wildly before dropping his head and sighing.

"Fine, I guess there's nothing I can do at this point," he muttered, and stayed where he was as one of the crowd jumped on him and, as if the act were a signal, the rest of the cats followed suit.

When the scuffle was finished, the body of one cat lay on the ground, clearly dead.

The blue-gray she-cat running the camp padded over to announce to the cats what they'd accomplished._

*Sangfroidish is dead. He was Mafia.*

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [n3]*

btw

guys
the choices made in this game are making me a sad poly because this game is completely static :((


----------



## Autumn (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [n3]*

_The next morning the cats wake up with a renewed sense of a confidence, feeling that, like the past nights, there will be no casualties today.

Looks like they're wrong.

A wail goes up from one end of the grounds as one cat backs away from the bushes in horror. Caught on the bushes is a cat; dead, been dead for several hours. Her fur is torn and blood has dripped from her fur to pool on the ground below.

As the cats realize what this means for them, they all let out screeches of horror._

*Mewtwo is dead. She was not Mafia.

All the night actions last night got scrambled from their original targets.*

Let's go with 24 hours for day discussion.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Oh for THE LOVE OF GOD WHO IS THE PARTY HOST.


----------



## Flora (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Oops, that was me :(


----------



## Silver (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

... well that's screwy.

... so I didn't inspect TS? ARGH I'm going to assume I got yiran because the results I got were about Firestar. (Who, btw, is innocent-aligned and can protect another cat.)


----------



## Zexion (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Can inforoles be scrambled, Poly? That is an important thing to know.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

YOU ARE TEARING ME APART, POLY!!!

Yeah, methinks Poly didn't want another night of no kills, so...


----------



## Autumn (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Gym Leader Shizui said:


> Can inforoles be scrambled, Poly? That is an important thing to know.


Yes they can.



Vehement Mustelid said:


> YOU ARE TEARING ME APART, POLY!!!


leave your stupid comments in your pocket!



> Yeah, methinks Poly didn't want another night of no kills, so...


well I honestly _didn't_ (the game just stagnates and doesn't seem to give you guys any sense of urgency which is the _best part_ of a mafia game (as you very well know from the last day of username mafia :p))... but I had nothing to do with the scrambling. Maybe if this were bastard mafia but it's not.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Flora: why?

Silver: can you tell us what characters blazhy and VM are, since you seem to get character names?

(quoting people is too hard)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Oh what, Flora used some kind of nexus powers?


Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> leave your stupid comments in your pocket!


You not good you. You just a chicken! CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

THAT'S NOT A CHICKEN.

THIS IS A CHICKEN.

"SCOOT, SCOOT, SCOOTALOO."


I'm curious, why'd you use your nexus powers, Flora?


----------



## Autumn (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> You not good you. You just a chicken! CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP


everybody betray me i fed up with this waruld ; ;

ok i'm done clogging up the thread now. before i go though have this


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> everybody betray me i fed up with this waruld ; ;
> 
> ok i'm done clogging up the thread now. before i go though have this


That _definitely _gave me breast cancer.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

So if Phantom didn't put a lie detector on Silver or whoever because of the scrambling, who's it on?


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

So I guess I have the lie detector today! Twilight Sparkle is mafia.*

*disclaimer: this statement is only intended to prove possession of the lie detector

Also: does the lie detector only activate if the person says something false that they know is false? (eg: if I say "VM is mafia" and it turns out he's actually innocent will you say "lie detected" or will you ignore it since I don't know either way?)


----------



## Autumn (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Whirlpool said:


> So I guess I have the lie detector today! Twilight Sparkle is mafia.*
> 
> *disclaimer: this statement is only intended to prove possession of the lie detector
> 
> Also: does the lie detector only activate if the person says something false that they know is false? (eg: if I say "VM is mafia" and it turns out he's actually innocent will you say "lie detected" or will you ignore it since I don't know either way?)


LIE DETECTED

as for your last statement ummm that's a good question. I think the lie detector is only intended to spot lies as they relate to the person with the lie detector on them. Idk it's kind of a confusing role to have but I figured hey why not. I guess maybe if you claim to know something you don't ("VM IS DEFINITELY MAFIA I KNOW THIS") then the lie detector would go off as it did above? i guess it depends on the certainty of the statement but well seeing as how this is my first LIE DETECTED post, well.

I know what you're getting at though and if I see you're going to start stating "X is mafia. Y is mafia." etc in order to have the lie detector reveal the Mafia I will know you're guessing rather than trying to make certain statements and thus not trip any of them. Don't even try :p


----------



## Phantom (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Somehow I missed my action as well.

Aaaand my other suspicion was righ, VM wasn't doing anything. The mafia was playing us. We're back to square one.btw Whirlpool, if you would post the following sentence please, "I am innocent." Tehn I would suggest lynching you.

Otherwise, *blazheirio899*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Phantom said:


> Somehow I missed my action as well.
> 
> Aaaand my other suspicion was righ, VM wasn't doing anything. The mafia was playing us. We're back to square one.btw Whirlpool, if you would post the following sentence please, "I am innocent." Tehn I would suggest lynching you.
> 
> Otherwise, *blazheirio899*.


Well, if you paid closer attention, you'd see that last nights actions were _scrambled._ So Bluzzy killed Mewtwo while I blocked god knows who. But no, they weren't playing us; Bluzzy definitely is the don.

Anyway, I would suggest lynching *Silver* now, and Eifie can vigkill Bluzzy tonight. If any mafia remain, we can take care of them the next day.


Whirlpool said:


> So I guess I have the lie detector today! Twilight Sparkle is mafia.*
> 
> *disclaimer: this statement is only intended to prove possession of the lie detector
> 
> Also: does the lie detector only activate if the person says something false that they know is false? (eg: if I say "VM is mafia" and it turns out he's actually innocent will you say "lie detected" or will you ignore it since I don't know either way?)


Well afaik I invented the lie detector role just for the purpose of my bastard game. The way I see it is the polygraph only detects lies, not speculations or statements of uncertainty. If you KNOW something (even if, in reality, it is false), and you say something contradictory to what you know, that would be a lie.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

?
WHy are we killing Silver?


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> everybody betray me i fed up with this waruld ; ;


WHAT KIND OF DRUGS DO YOU TAAAAAKE!!!!!!


____

Anyway I agree with VM. *Silver* it is!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Zero Moment said:


> ?
> WHy are we killing Silver?


Oh, don't worry. You're next!


----------



## yiran (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

I HAVE MORE INFO, though it's kind of useless.

I got targeted with one inspection move to target my alignment and one inspection move to target my power. Make that of what you will.

Idk who to vote for not.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



yiran said:


> I got targeted with one inspection move to target my alignment and one inspection move to target my power.


I suppose that lends some legitimacy to Silver's claim, but until she tells me what character I am, I remain skeptic of her being innocent.

I'm quite sure she just made it all up so that we would lynch Bluzzy. There should also never be 3 info roles in a game. Phantom I believe, because, well, her role is rather impossible to fake. Whirlpool I believe because of claiming first. But Silver.... eh, no. And if she dies and flips her alignment, that will be a pretty good way to find out who else is telling the truth.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Hm. It's certainly possible for role cop to be a mafia role, in which case trying to confirm what Silver's saying from her info won't really help. I think I'll vote for *Silver*, too.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

And let's not forget that mafia role cop is very much a thing! As a matter of fact, role cops are more commonly mafia-aligned than town-aligned.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Eifie


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Would you guys all be up for a second game after this? I have a feeling a number of members aren't finding this game fun so :/


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Would you guys all be up for a second game after this? I have a feeling a number of members aren't finding this game fun so :/


Hmm, I can't imagine why~

Sure, I'd be up for another game. Just as long as it's Tommy Wiseau themed.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Sure, I'd be up for another game. Just as long as it's Tommy Wiseau themed.


I meant a second mafia with the Warriors theme and roles. Although I do want to make a The Room-themed Mafia at some point.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

I'd be up for another Warriors game! 

*Silver*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Oh, don't worry. You're next!


You're obviously a member of the second mafia /obv


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Zero Moment said:


> You're obviously a member of the second mafia /obv


"Second" mafia? Implying that you are a member of the "first"? Nice try.

Lynch Silver today.
Eifie kills Bluzzy tonight.
Lynch Zero Moment tomorrow.
Game, set, match. Innocent victory.


----------



## Flora (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

I scrambled actions because a) I forgot we had a plan, b) Poly was getting kinda upset at the lack of deaths (when I sent her my action she replied with "FUCK YEAH") and I kinda was getting bored too ^^;


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

It's okay Flora. Secretly party host is my favourite role.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

You know what? Fuck it. I don't even know what's going on in this game anymore. And it's getting kinda boring.

Myself, Blaz and two others are part of the Mafia.

This does not include Sangfroidish.
So I imagine there is another faction of Mafia.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Flora said:


> I scrambled actions because a) I forgot we had a plan, b) Poly was getting kinda upset at the lack of deaths (when I sent her my action she replied with "FUCK YEAH") and I kinda was getting bored too ^^;


i was happy there was finally a death ok


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

omg you guys this isn't how you play mafia you're MAKING IT MORE BORING T__T


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> omg you guys this isn't how you play mafia you're MAKING IT MORE BORING T__T


BUT THOU MUST


So we're all roleclaiming? Might as well. Fishing bro here.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> The Room-themed Mafia


I want this inside me.

I'll head back to my coffin now


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> omg you guys this isn't how you play mafia you're MAKING IT MORE BORING T__T


thank you
_*thank you*_


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Sangfroidish said:


> I'll head back to my coffin now


_nnnnno!_ Zombies make this game less boring! You must stay and drink the fruit punch!

Welp, we basically got confirmed mafia. *Blaherio*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

... well, uh. It rather seems like this game is ruined o.o I'd be up for round two, though. 

Also why is it no-one can spell my name right ;~; Just call me Blazhy or bluzzy (I'd prefer the former).

Also also I'd like to see how the lie detector responds to this: this statement is false.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Also also I'd like to see how the lie detector responds to this: this statement is false.


PARADOX DETECTED


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Do you guys even want to finish this game or just skip to the second one I mean
(if we do I'll probably fix up some of the weaker links in terms of roles)
Or I could always just use the existing set of players and redistribute the roles (or my fixed set). Thoughts?

I'll extend the day by 24 hours so people can discuss and respond to my questions and all that jazz


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Well, considering that pretty much everyone is refusing to play the game properly, I'd be fine with starting another Warriors-based game. :/


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

I'd like to hear Vehement and the living mafia's take before I make decisions though


----------



## Silver (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

... eh, I don't really care anymore. It's not fun when you automatically get the mafia on N0. although it may just be me that thinks that >-> (Sorry, VM)


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Silver said:


> ... eh, I don't really care anymore. It's not fun when you automatically get the mafia on N0. although it may just be me that thinks that >-> (Sorry, VM)


Well if we start over hopefully that won't occur. x3


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Eh, I guess that means I was right? Okay, sorry folks, I should stop taking these games so seriously.

inb4 GM makes me voteless miller.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Eh, I guess that means I was right?


Well it just means I think a lot of people may be annoyed at the lack of deaths :p



> inb4 GM makes me voteless miller.


That's not a thing - all the characters have _some_ sort of thing going for them. But you certainly won't be innocent roleblocker next time xD


----------



## Silver (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Eh, I guess that means I was right? Okay, sorry folks, I should stop taking these games so seriously.
> 
> inb4 GM makes me voteless miller.


EVERYONE IS MAFIA BUT YOU. Try to roleblock us all mwahahahahahhaaaa *shot*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

I'd rather just move on to a new game. It's pretty much a guaranteed innocent victory now, anyway.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

sigh. I suppose if the mafia aren't bothering any more I can't fulfil my win condition _anyway_. I was the alien :U which was hilarious when Silver offered to rolecop inspect me because I was like well fuck there goes my fun THEN FLORA SHUFFLED THE NIGHT ACTIONS 

and then ya'll bumfaces ruined it anyway by BEING BORING


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Technically the vigilante could've taken a shot at you. 

Anyway, Poly, are you going to use the same roles, or are you going to create new ones?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

I'd personally prefer different roles, as keeping the same ones would take out all the guesswork.

Methinks the roleblocker shouldn't be allowed to block the same target two nights in a row, to be fair. This was some of the worst luck I've ever seen a mafia faction go through since Song Choice Mafia II.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Technically the vigilante could've taken a shot at you.


Eifie was busy being indecisive x3



> Anyway, Poly, are you going to use the same roles, or are you going to create new ones?


I think the majority of the roles are gonna be the same but I'm gonna change a couple that I felt were unbalanced.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Technically Eifie could have, but since I was essentially a confirmed innocent it would have been unlikely even if e had decided to target someone.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

So is it agreed that we start a new game with all the given players? If anyone has any disagreements you have until tomorrow afternoon, so speak now or forever hold your peace.

vm about roleblock: yeah im already planning to mess with that role haha


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

you seem like you da eeeexpert, poly!


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> you seem like you da eeeexpert, poly!


i wouldnt say that


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

I agree with the restart

(Just hope I'm not mafia this time )


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

...I can't keep up the charade anymore.

Me and Silver are the other two mafia. I'm mafia fishing brother with Zero Moment.

I'm up for another game.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Did I call it, or did I _call_ it? ^__^

Ah, such a bittersweet victory.


----------



## geekydragon (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

if we do start a new game, i wont be able to join because im going on a 10 day trip soon.

since everyone else rolecliamed, i will to.

i was dovewing. each night i had the ability to see what any player was being targeted with. but not who targeted them. i liked it better then just being townie.


----------



## yiran (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

*blaz*


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

odds are i'll keep the same people that participated in the last one (although instantly killing off geekydragon) for simplicity, so i don't have to make a new topic


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia [d3]*

Writing up and determining the next game's roles now; will send out shortly.


----------

